
This Election Has Disgraced the Entire Profession of Journalism - danielam
http://observer.com/2016/11/this-election-has-disgraced-the-entire-profession-of-journalism/#.WBpXGM-S-do.facebook
======
devopsproject
The run up and aftermath of the iraq war was my breaking point. we need
something different.

